# Are you learning to make and post videos online?



## myqute (Nov 27, 2007)

Am looking to meet more like-minded people. Editing videos and posting them online seem to be a new hobby for me. Do you share the same passion?

I like editing avatars too to make them look more interesting or unique.

Just hit reply after you check out my forum profile/bio.

Have a happy countdown to 2008! In case I don't return online before then! lol


----------

